

Superfish is transitioning its focus - juandazapata
http://superfish.com/

======
stuartd
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9519474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9519474)

------
Mtinie
FTF(SF):

"Our site is offline temporarily while we figure out a 'transition strategy'
to continue to do what we've been doing but under an assumed name as an off-
shore entity."

Best to be on the lookout for release announcements coming from
stupendousfish.com or totallylegitfish.io

